# Gallery = most mobile data?



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

So I just got curious since when upgraded to the S3 we lost our unlimited data plan...

Had a look at data usage and the system states that the gallery is my biggest user
... but I see no option to make that I see ed nobly on WiFi.

Is this normal? And what the check is the gallery using data for?

Many thanks for any info.









Looking forward to wrapping my head around this phone and jumping into roms (came from a Fascinate and apparently that was too damn easy, cause I have a lot of new stuff to learn and read up on...)


----------



## Beavz0r (Mar 1, 2012)

When I went through the initial rounds, I was prompted with the option to automatically upload photos as I took them to (I'm assuming) Google's cloud network. I think I was even asked again when I setup my Google+ app.

Either way, I denied it both times -- partially due to my 5 gig per month limit... but mostly because I don't need half the retarded shit I take pictures of in some online gallery.

Edit: Looks like it might have something to do with Dropbox (which is fucked up, since it shows Gallery as the culprit instead), so I'd maybe check the settings in there. Personally use Google Drive myself, though. Sounds like another reason U.S. Cellular needs a good, stable ROM asap.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

do you have a home server? if you do, the stock gallery will find photos on your windows pc's and index them. it will the same thing with the music and video apps. it's listed as "nearby devices".
perhaps this could be your usage (if on wifi)


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

if you have it set to only upload when attached to WIFI, and you are being charged for that data, i'd contact VZW and ask them why they are charging you to use your internet provider! when data is going out over WIFI, it, and correct me if i am wrong, is NOT using your phone's data therefore, shouldn't be charged.

i was having problems with sending MMS when attached to my WIFI, and VZW Tech told me that the system is supposed to switch to data to send MMS and then go back, so that they can "charge" me with data usage when sending MMS. fortunately i have unlimited so i wasn't too concerned with that, however, seems that if you are connected to WIFI and the data can travel via that link, then should NOT be charged for it.

imho, mind you


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Backup assistant plus may also be the culprit, as it backs up media as well as contacts.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm still looking into it and will be sure to share if I figure it out. I do have dropbox, and it is set to sync I only on WiFi, I removed backup assistant since I only use Google contacts, so I'll shut down DB and see if we have a culprit.

Again, the input is appreciated.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 2, 2012)

Google+ and Facebook can sync photos in to the gallery.

Google+ also has auto camera uploads too

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------

